
Amazon Alexa. The next big…fad - disTechLaborer
https://medium.com/@disgruntledtechnologist/amazon-alexa-the-next-big-fad-61cb28b72425
======
blueviking
Even if accuracy were 100%, voice control will struggle in any circumstance
where it can't beat the speed of typing.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Concur. “Arm full of baby” or “I’m elbows deep into a recipe and need to set a
timer” are great use cases.

I wish these assistants were smarter. “Turn on the light” detected by an Echo
shouldn’t struggle to understand I probably mean the one in the same room as
the Echo hearing the command, and not the one three rooms away.

